# Heartburn on fodmaps diet



## Beaner (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi everyone I'm new to this forum, I was diagnosed with ibs about 16 years ago. I discovered the fodmaps diet a few weeks ago and I'm not sure if it's working for me. Generally I feel better little or no gas, bloating etc. but I'm finding that I'm having serious issues with constipation now. My ibs was mixed constipation and diarrhea but mostly constipation, but now after starting the fodmaps diet the constipation is brutal and on top of that I'm having really bad heartburn anyone else had these issues? And am I doing something wrong? What can I do? Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately most of the fodmaps in addition to causing gas (why they are removed in this diet) also can be things that draw and hold water into the stool. Are you getting enough fiber and water with the new diet?

Are you eating more fat (usually from meats) than before? Sometimes that can effect heartburn. http://www.webmd.com/heartburn-gerd/features/11-meal-planning-tips-prevent-heartburn has the usual preventing heartburn diet information.


----------



## Beaner (Sep 12, 2013)

Actually I have been eating more peanut butter, I'm a lazy eater and don't put much effort into making full meals so I like quick and easy
I've been eating peanut butter to try to maintain my weight since starting fodmaps I've lost weight and don't want to lose anymore. I'm not sure how to implement fibre in this diet with all the exclusions, any ideas? Also any thoughts on healthy fats to maintain my weight.


----------

